# Little Thief Caught in Action...



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Theo is teething... and apparently he enjoys chewing on dumbbells. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6GJTRkLw-sM


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha what a cute little "thief" you have there


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

That's so cute! I love the music to the video.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Very cute!! Love the video..


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Theo is so cute


----------



## MySweetSnoot (Dec 31, 2014)

Great Video. Looked like he was going to get a neck workout in there for a sec


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

He thinks it's a nice 5 pound bone!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Theo is such a handsome thief!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Haha, thanks, guys. I've taught him not to do it anymore, because he chews really hard now.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Good Pink panther theme. He's very cute!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Adorable video but if I were on the jury I would definitely rule in the pup's favor. You left it right there for him!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Lennap said:


> Adorable video but if I were on the jury I would definitely rule in the pup's favor. You left it right there for him!


LOL... guilty as charged. 

We live in a 2 bedroom apartment. So at the time, this room was being used as an office/puppy room/exercise room.


----------

